# Flux Bindings review



## killclimbz

It's interesting. A lot of rave reviews have been coming in for this company. They do seem to be stepping it up.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> It's interesting. A lot of rave reviews have been coming in for this company. They do seem to be stepping it up.


I've been a Flux-pusher for years. '07 Super Titans still running strong, no issues what-so-ever.

Flux is a great company, with a great product. From spongy-soft urethane highbacks on the Titan RKs to ultra-responsive, yet still supple feel of more freeride dedicated Feedbacks, they're all top-notch.

Only reason I'd replace my Super Titans is to freshen up the colors, on their third year of shred.


If you're looking for an all-composite type baseplate, keep Flux at the top of your search. No one seems to do it better, IMHO.


Oh, by the way, Flux secured the worldwide trademark on "Cap Strap" this year, and their capstrap design seems to me to be the most comfortable and most effective out there.



Rory, EternalSnow.com


----------



## Guest

ditto, been rocking my titans for 2 seasons now, no complaints. Even sold my rome's since I was no longer using them, just preferred always using the flux's.


----------



## B.Gilly

Got to use my Super Titans last night for the first time on my Heritage. Real comfortable binding and very responsive. Did not find one bad thing about them. I did have a little play but that was my fault needed to make adjustments. Was nice to be able to make adjustments as the night went on with out having to carry any tools though.


----------



## shredder07

how do the super titans handle the park?


----------



## seant46

shredder07 said:


> how do the super titans handle the park?


Get the regular titan or titan rk for the park.

PS. I love my flux bindings after riding them for about 2 months. The only thing i wish there was a cushion that covered the whole footbed on them.


----------



## shredder07

seant46 said:


> Get the regular titan or titan rk for the park.
> 
> PS. I love my flux bindings after riding them for about 2 months. The only thing i wish there was a cushion that covered the whole footbed on them.


well i'm not a park rat but i do hit the kickers from time to time. will the STs perform when i do get into the park? are they gonna give me problems buttering and doing spins and stuff off rollers because of the highback/stiffer platform?

the thing is i can get STs for a good price but originally i wanted the normal titans. i just dont want to end up buying something i wont be satisfied with


----------



## Guest

i'm thinking about getting the feedbacks. 
im looking for a stiffer binding that is super comfy and is great all-mountain. 

also, is the titan rk more flexible than the regular titan?


----------



## supremej

love flux!!!


----------



## Extremo

The more I look at flux the more I want to buy them but the only problem is I have no clue what one of their bindings will suit my needs.


----------



## bluetroll

i demoed a pair of titans and they very comfy, however the only beef is with the ankle ladder which i always stepped on while strappin in!


----------



## Extremo

Everyone with super titans!!! I'd love to hear more about them. I think I'm going to go with them next season.


----------



## B.Gilly

Extremo said:


> Everyone with super titans!!! I'd love to hear more about them. I think I'm going to go with them next season.


Some good info on the Super Titans here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html
Think Triple8sol, Shredder07 and I are the only ones on here who use them.

If you have any specific questions just pm me.


----------



## Extremo

B.Gilly said:


> Some good info on the Super Titans here:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-titan-bindings.html
> Think Triple8sol, Shredder07 and I are the only ones on here who use them.
> 
> If you have any specific questions just pm me.


Thanks I'll check it out


----------

